# 1976 skyline



## elexes (Nov 25, 2006)

ive been looking to import a classic skyline . ranging from 1972-1977
im looking for info on what to be weary about the skylines of this eara.

also if anyone knows what compatiable engine swaps there is it would be a bonus

i cant find what came standard with the skyline so if anyone can tell me about engine specs breaks etc.. it would help lots 

thanks


----------

